# Shipment from Germany to California



## giogio42 (May 24, 2017)

Hello,

few weeks ago I have ordered my new 650 convertible. The car is now at a seaport in Germany waiting for the ship. Do you know how long it could take for the car to arrive in California?

Thanks


Giovanni


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

giogio42 said:


> Hello,
> 
> few weeks ago I have ordered my new 650 convertible. The car is now at a seaport in Germany waiting for the ship. Do you know how long it could take for the car to arrive in California?
> 
> ...


Figure five to six weeks to Port Hueneme, CA. Then there is another weeks to get it out of the port, processed at Port Hueneme and on a truck to your dealer. Check out the ED sub-forum for tons of info on transit time.


----------



## giogio42 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks !!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

My car left on the ship on June 12 (not this year) and it arrived at the west coast dealer July 23rd. There was a hurricane off Mexico which delayed it about 2 days as the ship waited off Panama.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Check this out - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=894728


----------



## socalbmrlvr (Jun 10, 2017)

giogio42 said:


> Hello,
> 
> few weeks ago I have ordered my new 650 convertible. The car is now at a seaport in Germany waiting for the ship. Do you know how long it could take for the car to arrive in California?
> 
> ...


I'm also waiting on a car to arrive in CA. It looks like 3 ships are scheduled to leave Bremerhaven this week with the first arriving at Port Hueneme on 7/8 and the last on 7/17. I haven't looked beyond that because I hope mine will get on one of them.


----------



## socalbmrlvr (Jun 10, 2017)

tim330i said:


> Check this out - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=894728


Thanks Tim, I used the links in that post to find the ships leaving Bremerhaven this week  I hope I will be able to obsess a little less once I know it's on the ship and will take about 30 days to get to the port in So Cal.


----------



## BobBNY (Sep 2, 2011)

When I ordered my car three years ago it took 4.5 weeks to get to CA port and just 3 days from port to dealer. I was able to track it on-line. Key issue in wait time is how long the car sits at the departing port prior to leaving.

BB


----------



## KellieHanson (Jun 14, 2017)

There is no "one-size-fits-all" answer to this question because each pickup and delivery of vehicles are different. When I have ordered my new car I had hired an auto transport Fresno service and it took 2 weeks to transport from Fresno to Long Beach area. The biggest factor in car transport is the distance between your pickup location and your destination and that will determine the base time for your transport.


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was tracking my 650 3 years ago I found that the online tracking info was not updated regularly and it was better to call the 800 number to get more accurate tracking info. Unless that number has changed, it is (800)831-1117.


----------



## socalbmrlvr (Jun 10, 2017)

My car is on the ship!!! I found it on the WW search page this morning. The ship is Morning Clara, due to arrive in Port Hueneme on July 11  :thumbup:


----------

